# Androstenedione PCT advises



## biatch

Hello guys, I am new on this forum and I would need your help and advices.
I did a little cycle of Androstenedione and got off thinking I didn't need a PCT, but obviously I do cause after 6 months from quitting, I still can't get up my friend down there.
I am 65 kg man and I would need advices how to run PCT after using Androstenedione.
Here my blood test:

S-17 estradiol       5pg/mL        (7,63-42,6)

Free testo            13,8pg/mL    (15-50)

LH                       1,32 mlU/mL  (1,8-8,16)

Total testosterone 17,10 nmol/L  (8-42)

Thank you so much.


----------



## Pumpd

I have never liked the andro products myself... had friends aquire problems using that stuff.  Sounds like that stuff raised ur prolactin Levels somehow which is weird cuz usually only Tren or Deca to that... some Caber or Dostinex might be worth a try..imo


----------



## biatch

Hello, I even did not post my prolactin levels, I do have low free testo and low estro.. why thinking about prolattin?


----------



## Pumpd

Check ur prolactin dude... common problem when u have elevated levels


----------



## Pumpd

checkin into and addressing that is a good start


----------



## biatch

I did check it and it came out fine, middle levels...I don't have it here with me now but it is in the midle range


----------



## Pumpd

How long has it been since youve had this problem exactly??


----------



## biatch

6 months...


----------



## Pumpd

how old are u may i ask??


----------



## biatch

no libido, no erections, and no sensation on my friend down there.


----------



## biatch

just 35 on april


----------



## Pumpd

something is way off man... No way ur bloods coulda came back all in check and u have that problem... no libido? Your test levels are shot... u know what they are??


----------



## biatch

these are my test: can you read them? I also texted on my first threat but seems you didnt see them...
S-17 estradiol       5pg/mL        (7,63-42,6)

Free testo            13,8pg/mL    (15-50)

LH                       1,32 mlU/mL  (1,8-8,16)

Total testosterone 17,10 nmol/L  (8-42)


----------



## biatch

let me know if you got them, just to be sure you can read them.. thank you !


----------



## biatch

hello, here my blood test:
S-17 estradiol       5pg/mL        (7,63-42,6)

Free testo            13,8pg/mL    (15-50)

LH                       1,32 mlU/mL  (1,8-8,16)

Total testosterone 17,10 nmol/L  (8-42)


----------



## biatch

S-17 estradiol       5pg/mL        (7,63-42,6)

Free testo            13,8pg/mL    (15-50)

LH                       1,32 mlU/mL  (1,8-8,16)

Total testosterone 17,10 nmol/L  (8-42)


----------



## biatch

oh ok, i didnt see there was a new page threat, so you got my labs))) sorry!


----------



## biatch

by these tests what would you suggest?


----------



## biatch

hello, any suggest?
Thank you again


----------



## biatch

hello guys, could anyone suggest what I could do to restore myself?
Thank you in advance..


----------



## PillarofBalance

Typical post cycle therapy for a steroid cycle is 4 weeks of Clomid at 50mg per day taken with 40mg nolva daily.


----------



## biatch

By reading my tests, do you think I do need that dose or lower? Thank you for your help...


----------



## PillarofBalance

biatch said:


> By reading my tests, do you think I do need that dose or lower? Thank you for your help...



That dose.


----------



## biatch

ok, gonna try..
Just a question, when is it supposed to feel better in terms of libido etc.. from the PCT? 
While you are on it or after discontinuing it?
Thank again.


----------



## PillarofBalance

biatch said:


> ok, gonna try..
> Just a question, when is it supposed to feel better in terms of libido etc.. from the PCT?
> While you are on it or after discontinuing it?
> Thank again.



Sometimes both.


----------



## therealkozmo

I recommend you do half of what POB recommends. And stay away from prohormones


----------



## TrickWilliams

therealkozmo said:


> I recommend you do half of what POB recommends. And stay away from prohormones



Why would you do a half dose?

My recommendation for OP is dont listen to anything therealkozmo is saying.

Listen to Pillar.


----------



## biatch

Really thank you guys,
I am quite scared taking those high dose, I am a thin person of 70KG and I don't know if all that stuff inside my body will mess me even more up.
I know you have a bad mood while on Clomid and nolva, and I would not like to end up to a crying female behavior.
Whta could be a good alternative? Can T-booster restore the situation even if in a longer time?
Thank you so much


----------



## biatch

Hello therealkozmo,
hope you re doing fine.
Are you suffering from PFS (post finasteride syndrome)?
I have that. 
If yes, how are you doing? Did you recover or what are you doing for that?
I recovered by time at a point of 80% but I stupidly took androsterone and got back the sexual sides.
What about you?..maybe better talk on PM...
Thank you


----------



## biatch

hello guys,
today i went to the endocrinolog and he told me that :
estradiol (mine out of range) is not a valid test to consider as it can change so much from the way the lab misure it, free testo is not important (mine is low) and lh (mine is low) is not so enought low.
So what do we do blood test for?
Any suggest?


----------



## biatch

hey guys, no suggests?
Please, thank you!


----------



## therealkozmo

TrickWilliams said:


> Why would you do a half dose?
> 
> My recommendation for OP is dont listen to anything therealkozmo is saying.
> 
> Listen to Pillar.



Because that much of clomid is not needed. One who knows the method of action of the drug knows this


----------



## therealkozmo

biatch said:


> hello guys,
> today i went to the endocrinolog and he told me that :
> estradiol (mine out of range) is not a valid test to consider as it can change so much from the way the lab misure it, free testo is not important (mine is low) and lh (mine is low) is not so enought low.
> So what do we do blood test for?
> Any suggest?


Fire doc immediately if he said free test does not matter


----------



## therealkozmo

biatch said:


> hey guys, no suggests?
> Please, thank you!



Fire your doctor he doesn't know shit. Yes finasteride is poison and most docs are retarded


----------



## therealkozmo

TrickWilliams said:


> Why would you do a half dose?
> 
> My recommendation for OP is dont listen to anything therealkozmo is saying.
> 
> Listen to Pillar.



I didn't recommend half a dose because a dose is whatever you decide to take.


----------



## ECKSRATED

50mg clomid and 40 nolva isn't much at all. Actually its pretty low and a great place to start


----------



## biatch

I am basically so scared to use clomid and nolva, I am afraid they could make my libido drop even more.
Since I have low estradiol, don't you think t-boosters could be a good alternative?


----------



## biatch

I mean, is clomid and or nolva fine since my estradiol is that low?


----------



## BigSwolePump

biatch said:


> I mean, is clomid and or nolva fine since my estradiol is that low?


 Its up to you. If you want to do PCT, this is what you need. 
The answer to your question is yes.


----------



## therealkozmo

ECKSRATED said:


> 50mg clomid and 40 nolva isn't much at all. Actually its pretty low and a great place to start



Your statements are pure brosciense. My statement are backed by science


----------



## therealkozmo

Somebody got butthurt


----------



## biatch

Just one more consideration:
Being my estradiol so low, isn't it better to use the clomid standalone without the nolva?
Thanks


----------



## BigSwolePump

biatch said:


> Just one more consideration:
> Being my estradiol so low, isn't it better to use the clomid standalone without the nolva?
> Thanks


OMG!!!! Just do whatever PCT you want. I can't respond anymore. The letters are wearing off on my keyboard.


----------



## biatch

Ahah...
You are right man and I apologize.
I am just scared and new to this stuff.
Thank you


----------



## Grejbgik

Andro shuts u down i thought that stuff was banned


----------

